
Jimmy Wales: For whom will Jimmy Wales be voting in two weeks? - heelhook
http://www.quora.com/Jimmy-Wales-1/For-whom-will-Jimmy-Wales-be-voting-in-two-weeks
======
CodeCube
Wow, I clicked on the link out of random curiosity to see what he'd say; but
that's pretty disheartening.

